# Chew to the eyes



## Mhibschman138 (May 26, 2009)

On my First run ever we got a code 3 to a student down at the local college, I was stoked, we get on scene and the kid is out like a light (A&O x 1). When I checked his eyes one was unresponsive and the other was rollin around to its own drummer. First thing I think is oh crap he’s way overdosed on something or took a good whack to his grape. As we C-Spined his and loaded him in to the ambulance you could smell the Jack Daniels (very distinctive smell). In the ambulance my partner (Emt-P) started an IV and did all of his fancy ALS stuff. As he was doing this, the kid started movin' around and gettin' restless A&O x 2, he started looking like he was gagging so, being as green as I am, I opened his air way and looked for an airway obstruction that he could have swallowed. My partner, having been on the job awhile already knew what was happening next and had moved. The kid puked a mix of whiskey and what seemed to be about half a can of chew on my face and in my eyes. I know I know I could be blind but it was a good first run as any and defiantly the way to start a new career. When we got to hospital everyone laughed seeing the new guy covered from the chest up in jack and wades of chew.


----------



## mikie (May 26, 2009)

Ouch, had a similar experience.  Coding patients vom. in my mouth post CombiTube insertion...yuck!


Did you write up an exposure report form or w/e your dept policy is?  Especially if it got in your eye, Get tested! Probably a slim risk of anything infectious but better safe than sorry!


----------



## Silver_Star (May 26, 2009)

im sure you smelled lovely by time you got home.


----------



## Mhibschman138 (May 26, 2009)

yeah i got tested and did the whole report thing thanks though the kid was clean and i am good too.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (May 26, 2009)

OMG!!! That is too funny... Sorry. :blush:
Had similar thing happen as a lifeguard giving CPR, luckily I had relocated and my buddy got the majority of popsicles, hot dogs and soda. YUMOOOOO!


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 26, 2009)

mikie said:


> Coding patients vom. in my mouth


 
I truly don't want to relive the experience, but waaaay back in the day I too was the lucky recipient of an ABC (Already Been Chewed) meal.  Took an entire tube of toothpaste and an entire bottle of Listerine to get things back to normal.  Ugh...


----------



## Afflixion (May 27, 2009)

You must develop your reflexes so you can have the reflexes of a puma. I now have the reflexes of a puma myself...a dead puma but a puma none the less. I had a guy who I initiated a 14ga IV on when I went to grab the tegaderm and tubing I told him specifically not to move his arm... first thing when I turn around to grab the supplies needed he moved his arm I ended up having blood all over my pants, top, and boots. After we dropped the Pt off at the local trauma center my partner calls over the radio "permission to take my partner to go home for a minute...he soiled himself." That was fun I also had  similar experience with a King LT wher the tube suddenly became a mortar tube for vomit...didn't get in my face but all over my shirt....he drank a lot of gatorade... the purple one in particular.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 28, 2009)

mikie said:


> Ouch, had a similar experience.  Coding patients vom. in my mouth post CombiTube insertion...yuck!




Gotta use the puke deflector! Just make sure it is pointed at your partner and not you!  ^_^


----------



## mikie (May 28, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Gotta use the puke deflector! Just make sure it is pointed at your partner and not you!  ^_^



I dropped it moving the patient


----------

